# Help... rabbit is pregnant and i dont know what to do!



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

Think my rabbit is pregnant and really havent a clue what to do. Could anyone please help and tell me what i should be doing.....PLZ:sad:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

What makes you think she is pregnant?


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

She has built a little nest and has been pulling her fur out all day today. I have separated the both of them, i think that is what i was meant to do.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

do you know if they are actually male and female because if they are 2 females they could be nesting because of a phantom pregnancy which alot of rabbits have this time of the year. could you take both to be sexed? that way you will know if it is just the time of the year and they can check her out if she is pregnant aswell.

*Heidi*


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It is true she could just be nesting and not be pregnant at all.May females will do this at this time of year because it is the breeding season.
If owever your other rabbit is a boy and she is pregnant then all you can do is to make sure she has plenty of clean bedding and leave her to it..
She will give birth usually without any complications.If by any chance you see her straining and no kits appear then you will need to get her to a vet.If she gives birth it is important not to disturb the nest at all as this could make her destroy the babies.
Is she an indoor or outdoor rabbit.If outdoor make sure she is a.not in a draughty area b.not in a sunny hot area.
If she is an indoor rabbit make sure she is in a quiet room without too much traffic as this could unsettlee her.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> do you know if they are actually male and female because if they are 2 females they could be nesting because of a phantom pregnancy which alot of rabbits have this time of the year. could you take both to be sexed? that way you will know if it is just the time of the year and they can check her out if she is pregnant aswell.
> 
> *Heidi*


Thanks for answering me. I am a newbie on this site and just really needed some help. Yes i know i have a male and female that were born on the 23rd Feb 09. I was told they couldnt be neutered until they were 5mths but i have seen them getting jiggy! lol. Do you think they are too young to be pregnant?


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

toddy said:


> It is true she could just be nesting and not be pregnant at all.May females will do this at this time of year because it is the breeding season.
> If owever your other rabbit is a boy and she is pregnant then all you can do is to make sure she has plenty of clean bedding and leave her to it..
> She will give birth usually without any complications.If by any chance you see her straining and no kits appear then you will need to get her to a vet.If she gives birth it is important not to disturb the nest at all as this could make her destroy the babies.
> Is she an indoor or outdoor rabbit.If outdoor make sure she is a.not in a draughty area b.not in a sunny hot area.
> ...


thanks for your help she is a outdoor rabbit and i have did everything your said. hope she is ok i am a bit worried


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Brona said:


> Thanks for answering me. I am a newbie on this site and just really needed some help. Yes i know i have a male and female that were born on the 23rd Feb 09. I was told they couldnt be neutered until they were 5mths but i have seen them getting jiggy! lol. Do you think they are too young to be pregnant?


if you knew they was male and female why did you keep them together? and you have seen them "getting jiggy" so you should have seperated them anyway.
yes they are way to young to have a litter at just over 3 months old!
are they brother and sister?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope for her sake she is not pregnant as at that age it could very well kill her.Poor thing is still growing and maturing.It is possible for them to get pregnant at a very early age so there is a chance she could be.Please be prepared for a trip to the vets if she is as complications at her age will be highly likely.
You will get a lot of people who will be cross that you had a male and female together at such a young age so be prepared.
I am trying not to judge and I will help with any questions you have so do stick around.
Please please if your female turns out not to be pregnant do not under any circumstance let your male near her again,not even for a second.


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

frags said:


> if you knew they was male and female why did you keep them together? and you have seen them "getting jiggy" so you should have seperated them anyway.
> yes they are way to young to have a litter at just over 3 months old!
> are they brother and sister?


Yes, they are brother and sister and my plan was to separate them but i thought they where too young to get pregnant.


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

toddy said:


> I hope for her sake she is not pregnant as at that age it could very well kill her.Poor thing is still growing and maturing.It is possible for them to get pregnant at a very early age so there is a chance she could be.Please be prepared for a trip to the vets if she is as complications at her age will be highly likely.
> You will get a lot of people who will be cross that you had a male and female together at such a young age so be prepared.
> I am trying not to judge and I will help with any questions you have so do stick around.
> Please please if your female turns out not to be pregnant do not under any circumstance let your male near her again,not even for a second.


Thanks i know some people will be cross and thank you for not judging me but the girl who sold me them told me they could get neutered at 5mths and they would be to young to get pregnant so silly me just took her word for it  i am going to take her to the vet prob tomorrow to see if she is ok. fingers crossed .


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh god if its early enough you could get her spayed as an emergency, how old is she? Who sold you the rabbits? 

Unfortunately this is a very common story, please please when you get an animal any animal research them thoroughly then things like this would not happen, if you had gone to a reputable breeder or a rescue you would have recieved the correct advice and not be in this awful situation. Unfortunately this is why our rescues are all full of unwanted bunnies. I really hope this bunny is not in kit  especially as they are brother and sister


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh god if its early enough you could get her spayed as an emergency, how old is she? Who sold you the rabbits?
> 
> Unfortunately this is a very common story, please please when you get an animal any animal research them thoroughly then things like this would not happen, if you had gone to a reputable breeder or a rescue you would have recieved the correct advice and not be in this awful situation. Unfortunately this is why our rescues are all full of unwanted bunnies. I really hope this bunny is not in kit  especially as they are brother and sister


She is just over 3 months old and i got her and her brother from the newspaper, a girl was giving them away. I did research a little to see what i had to feed them and how to look after them but didnt look up them getting pregnant, as she told me it wouldnt happen until they where about 5mths then you can get them neutered . she doesnt seem to be getting any fatter or her belly getting hard. But because i have separated them the brother is behaving badly trying to get out of the hutch and messing the place like crazy. Is this normal?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully she isn't pregnant then if her belly is soft.
It may be an idea to take her to the vets who may be able to tell you for definite one way or the other at least then you know what you are dealing with.
With regards to the boy unfortunately he just wants what most boys want and will create because he can't.Neutering when he is old enough will sort this.
Sadly there is a lot of people out there who are clueless to how young a rabbit can breed and many people are caught out this way.
In my eyes you know you have made a mistake and you are doing the right thing asking for help so there is no point iin having a go and making you feel like you won't come back to ask for advice.


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

toddy said:


> Hopefully she isn't pregnant then if her belly is soft.
> It may be an idea to take her to the vets who may be able to tell you for definite one way or the other at least then you know what you are dealing with.
> With regards to the boy unfortunately he just wants what most boys want and will create because he can't.Neutering when he is old enough will sort this.
> Sadly there is a lot of people out there who are clueless to how young a rabbit can breed and many people are caught out this way.
> In my eyes you know you have made a mistake and you are doing the right thing asking for help so there is no point iin having a go and making you feel like you won't come back to ask for advice.


Thanks for helping me. My husband is going to take her to the vets tomorrow so i will let you know the outcome. Fingers crossed shes ok and not pregnant.


----------



## Brona (Apr 21, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh god if its early enough you could get her spayed as an emergency, how old is she? Who sold you the rabbits?
> 
> Unfortunately this is a very common story, please please when you get an animal any animal research them thoroughly then things like this would not happen, if you had gone to a reputable breeder or a rescue you would have recieved the correct advice and not be in this awful situation. Unfortunately this is why our rescues are all full of unwanted bunnies. I really hope this bunny is not in kit  especially as they are brother and sister


Hi, just to let you know Daisy has been to the vet and she is not pregant and keeping well. I got her injections and Socky her brother is going to get spayed soon, till then the two of them are kept well apart! thanks for your help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Brona said:


> Hi, just to let you know Daisy has been to the vet and she is not pregant and keeping well. I got her injections and Socky her brother is going to get spayed soon, till then the two of them are kept well apart! thanks for your help.:thumbsup:


Great news


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

good news and good luck x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww excellent news!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes that is good news.Well done for getting her checked out:thumbsup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

brill news x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Brona said:


> Hi, just to let you know Daisy has been to the vet and she is not pregant and keeping well. I got her injections and Socky her brother is going to get spayed soon, till then the two of them are kept well apart! thanks for your help.:thumbsup:


Oh well done thats brilliant news  Let us know if you need to chat about anything else


----------

